# 2014 - Aufrüsten oder noch ein Jahr warten?



## Vollmilchtrinker (8. Februar 2014)

*2014 - Aufrüsten oder noch ein Jahr warten?*

Guten Tag pcgames.de Community,

seit einiger Zeit bin ich schon "stiller Leser" hier im Forum und habe mich nun dazu entschlossen, mich auch hier anzumelden und selbst Beiträge zu verfassen . 

Mein aktuelles System, von 2010, hat mich bisher nie im Stich gelassen, auch wenn ich manche Spiele nicht ihn ihrer vollen Pracht erleben konnte. Das sieht so aus:

Intel Core i7 920 (nicht OC, da ich zu blöd bin)
Radeon HD5870 1GB
6GB DDR3 RAM
Gigabyte GA58-EX Extreme

Jetzt, nach beinahe 3 Jahren, überlege ich schon seit geraumer Zeit, ob ich mich für dieses Jahr nicht neu ausrüsten sollte. The Witcher 3, Dark Souls 2 und Thief um nur mal einige Titel zu nennen. Habe mir dazu folgendes System ausgedacht, das zwar nicht "over the top" ist, aber dennoch besser als mein altes:

Intel Core i5-3570K
GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 2GB
8GB DDR3 RAM
ASrock Z77 Extreme6

Meint ihr, ob sich das lohnt oder ich eher noch die nächste Generation abwarten sollte?

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort und bedanke mich im Voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2014)

Das wäre ne gute Aufrüstung, wobei ich es evtl. so machen würde, die CPU erst mal zu behalten und nur die Grafikkarte aufzurüsten. und dann bei der CPU später direkt einen Xeon E3-1230 v3, der hat wie die Core i7 effektiv 8Kerne. Falls übertakten wichtig ist, müsste man nen i7-4770k nehmen. Deine CPU ist nämlich jetzt auch nicht sooo schlecht: ein moderner Core i5 bringt da in Games vermutlich 20-40% mehr, je nach Game. Aber ausreichen würde der 920er noch

Wenn du aber alles aufrüsten willst, dann auf keinen Fall Sockel 1155 mit dem i5-3570k - der Sockel ist 2 Jahre älter als der 1150 und nicht günstiger. Wenn, dann nimm ein Board Sockel 1150 für ca 80€ plus einen i5-4570 oder den Xeon, oder fürs Übertakten ein Board mit Z87-Chipsatz für 100-120€ plus nen i5-4670k oder i7-4770. 2x4GB DDR3-1600 wäre in allen 4 Kombinationen das richtige.


----------



## Alpakx (8. Februar 2014)

Warte auf die neue Generation an Grafikkarten da gibt es angeblich eine 15 mal schnellere Verbindung. Was den GPU betrifft würde ich einen i5-4670k nehmen, dann aberit einem guten Kühler. Was das meinboard angeht würde ich Herbboy zustimmen, aber da gibt es in einem Jahr bestimmt auch bessere


----------



## Vollmilchtrinker (8. Februar 2014)

Okay, danke für die Antworten!

Also nun habe ich folgende Artikel rausgesucht (die Grafikkarte [kann ich im Zweifelsfall noch immer in der nächsten Generation wechseln] und der RAM bleiben gleich)
*ASRock Z87 Extreme4 *(110€)
*Intel Core i5 4670K *(196€) mit Noctua *NH-D14 *Lüfter (von meinem jetzigen i7 920er) [der i7 4760K ist beinahe 100,-€ teurer, was ich mir derzeit nicht erlauben kann)

Unterm Strich sind die beiden Komponenten genauso teuer wie die, welche ich vorher ausgesucht habe. Von daher wäre dies für mich optimal. Das schaut doch ganz gut aus, nicht?

Ein 625W Netzteil (enermax) reicht dafür doch sicherlich aus?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2014)

Also, ich sehe das völlig anders als Alpakx . Deine jetzige Grafikkarte ist schon was betagt, die wird auch mit einer neue starke CPU, die für maximale Details locker reicht, die Games "behindern" - eine neue Karte für nur 180€ würde aber schon locker 45% mehr Leistung bringen, ohne CPU-Wechsel. Ein Wechsel der CPU bringt aber vlt 20% mehr, mehr nicht, weil auch die Grafikkarte eben "bremst"

Und die neuen Grafikarten, bis die rauskommen wird es noch ne ganze Ecke dauern. Es sind ja grad erst die Sortimente von AMD mit der R9-Serie bestückt worden, und auch Nvidia hatte erst im Herbst/Winter neue Karten rausgebracht, da kommen so bald also keine neuen. bzw. wenn man da sagt, dass ein Warten sich "lohnt", dann müsste man IMMER warten und nie eine neue kaufen  Es gibt derzeit lediglich GERÜCHTE, dass schon im März was neues von Nvidia kommt - dabei geht es aber um absolute Einsteiger-Chips, die im Gemingsektor so viel zu suchen haben wie eine 12jährige in eine Swingerclub. Selbst die GERÜCHTE rechnen aber erst Ende 2014 mit neuen wirklich auch starken Grafikkarten.

Zudem: eine 15x schnellere "Anbindung", falls das denn stimmt, heißt noch lange nicht, dass die auch mehr Leistung bringen bzw. dass die Grafikkarten bei ansonsten gleichem Preis mehr Leistung bringen - wenn eine Karte 10% schneller ist aber 20% mehr kostet, ist das ja Kokolores.

Ich weiß jetzt auch gar nicht, was damit genau gemeint ist, aber ja nach dem, um welche "Anbindung" es geht, kann es gut sein, dass die aktuell eh schon schnell genug ist. Dann würden man keinen Vortei merken. zB der Slotstandard PCIe 2.0 vs 3.0: der neuere 3.0 bietet technisch eine schnellere Anbindung als 2.0, aber die ganzen 3.0-Karten laufen in einem 2.0-Sot nicht merkbar langsamer, weil die Grafikkartenchips noch nicht schnell genug sind, um so viele Daten zu senden/empfangen und dabei mehr als 2,0 zu nutzen - d.h. die höhere Anbindung nutzt nichts. Das ist so als würdest Du einen Reifen, der nicht nur bis 220, sondern bis 300km/h zugelassen ist, auf ein Auto montieren, das eh nur 180 schafft: das fährt dann nicht schneller mit dem "besseren" Reifen  

Aber vlt weiß Alpakx ja mehr - dann wäre es nett, wenn er dazu mal was sagen kann inkl. Quellen, die nicht zu alt sind.


----------



## Alpakx (8. Februar 2014)

Du hast recht das mit der lesitung stimmt, auch was die Gerüchte betrifft hast du recht. Aber wenn er irgwann mal neu aufrüsten will (mit einem Auto das dann wirklich 300km/h schafft; )) macht es doch sinn dazu passende "Reifen" zu haben. Und ein Jahr kann man warten, dass hält man ja wohl aus oder?


----------



## Alpakx (8. Februar 2014)

Und beim Prozessor kommt es auf die Spiele an, die du spielen willst, manche sind extrem Prozessorlastig (BF4 beispielsweise) und dann lohnt sich da der i5 auf jeden Fall


----------



## Alpakx (8. Februar 2014)

Die 770 nutze ich auch das Problem bei mir war nur, das die nicht auf das Mainboard exakt gepasst hat und ich da ein bisschen nachhelfen musste


----------



## Alpakx (8. Februar 2014)

Das Mainboard ist auch das gleiche wie bei dir


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. Februar 2014)

Naja, selbst wenn ein Spiel "Prozessorlastig" ist, ist die Grafikkarte nicht egal. Und der Flaschenhals in seinem System ist die Karte. Es ist so wie Herbboy sagte: Wenn du einen neuen Prozessor kaufst, wäre der im Idealfall 40% schneller. Durch die zugegebenermaßen alte Karte kann der reine Leistungsgewinn je nach Spiel aber deutlich geringer ausfallen. 

Wenn du aber eine neue Grafikkarte nimmst, bringt das unglaublich viel. Nach diesem Test ist die 280X um die 100% schneller als die 5870. Je nach Spiel unterschiedlich, aber mal mehr, mal weniger.:
AMDs Radeon R-Serie-Grafikkarten: R9 270X und 280X und R7 260X im Test - Direkter Grafikkarten-Vergleich (Seite 47) - HT4U.net

Die CPU bremst kaum eine Karte wirklich aus. Vll hast du mit einer neuen CPU zur neuen Graka _nochmal_ 20% mehr FPS, aber mit deinem i7 kann eine neue Karte ihre Leistung entfalten.

Also: Neue Karte bringt Leistungsverdopplung, vll etwas weniger, wenn die CPU leicht bremsen sollte. Neue CPU: 20-30% mehr Leistung, weil die Karte deutlich bremst.

Außerdem ist BF4 nicht wirklich Prozessorlastig. In 64er Karten Online ok, aber ansonsten fordert das die Grafikkarte. Da kannst du einen i7 haben und seine 5870: Die FPS werden davon nicht durch die decke gehen.


----------



## Alpakx (9. Februar 2014)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass er nicht in einen neue GPU investieren soll. Ich meinte nur, dass es mehr Sinn macht noch zu warten damit man eine Grafikkarte hat, eo man die Leistung voll und ganz ausnutzen kann.


----------



## Vollmilchtrinker (9. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten! Bitte lasst es nicht ausarten . Ich werde eure Vorschläge berücksichtigen, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich insgeheim doch schon aufrüsten möchte. Falls im nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr wieder tolle neue Grafikkarten rauskommen kann ich die noch immer auswechseln (bis dahin bin ich wieder liquide). Ich denke einfach es ist Zeit für einen Wechsel.

// Closed


----------

